# Realtek AC97/Asus Motherboard - NO FRONT AUDIO



## kanayo101 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi Everybody,

I've been struggling with this problem for some time and I cannot find a solution. I'm hoping somebody can help me out.

I have a RealTek AC97 on my Asus P5S800-VM motherboard and a set of Logitech X620 5.1 (6 channel) speakers. I've download the latest drivers from the RealTek website and double-checked all the settings on Sound Effect Manager.

No matter what I do I cannot get sound output to the FRONT audio jack (the green one). The speakers work fine, I can attach my front speakers to another jack and get sound. The Blue (rear audio) and Orange (center and subwoofer) also work fine.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hello There,

I don't have your exact answer, but can tell you that some cases will disable the front audio when the rear audio is plugged in. Otherwise, the through passing of sound is disabled when the other outlets are being used. I just saw a thread on this forum that was exactly the same as this on (well, almost anyway) and that was the conclusion of the problem. Connecting one disables the other. Just thought I would pass that along on your search for an answer.


----------



## kanayo101 (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. 

The problem is not actually with the audio on the front of the case, but rather the rear green jack that gives output to the front speakers...

thanks though.


----------



## phiester (Jan 2, 2008)

I am having having the exact same problem except on an ABIT IS7 motherboard. Downloaded the latest drivers, but I only get sound out of the orange (rear speaker) output. No answers here, just wanted to let you know you aren't alone.

-Paul


----------



## johnothanP (May 13, 2008)

This is quite a common problem people have yet it is a simple solution. I found the solution on this forum, they probably give better instructions for everyone:

Technician Spot


----------



## 104th_Route (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi guys. I had the same problem with the latest Realtek Drivers so what I did was went to my mobo manufacturers website and downloaded the required outdated driver from there and also installed SRS Audio Soundbox and now I have perfect 5.1 surround sound through my onboard soundcard!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

This thead is about 4 1/2 years old, so it is now closed to further posting.


----------

